# my labels so far...



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

Thoughts? I made them with fireworks because i suck with photoshop...


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

I LOVE the wild grape! The little grapey-guy is just a little off center. Super cute.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice labels. I like the jalapeno guy. Who's Jill?


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like them. The grape guy is cool....


----------



## Flem (Mar 16, 2011)

I like them all.


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

i like those. they will look great on the bottles


----------



## jtstar (Mar 16, 2011)

I like all the labels my favorite was Jill also


----------



## Wade E (Mar 16, 2011)

Like but shouldnt it be "Bottle O Bees"?


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

Oooh ..... Jug-o-bees!


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 16, 2011)

jug-o-boobees

Sorry.... that kind of day


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

Jill is my fiance. She helped me pick the peppers.
And i was trying to figure out how to turn the word Canapé into a funny word involving bees some how. mainly cause that word always was funny to me.



roblloyd said:


> jug-o-boobees
> 
> Sorry.... that kind of day



your not the only one man. spring time is a coming...


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

Boobies grow in the spring?


----------



## woodsxdragon (Mar 16, 2011)

yup... cause it gets warmer so then females stop wearing coats and jackets. or maybe it's just spring fever...


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 16, 2011)

All the pollen in the air. Yup. Yay spring!!


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 17, 2011)

Love_in_Texas said:


> Boobies grow in the spring?





woodsxdragon said:


> yup... cause it gets warmer so then females stop wearing coats and jackets. or maybe it's just spring fever...



It's a proven fact... Remember the study, just trying to improve our health....


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 17, 2011)

I remember! I need to locate the sign up sheet for that study =))))


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 17, 2011)

Love_in_Texas said:


> I remember! I need to locate the sign up sheet for that study =))))



There is no sign up sheet. It's in our DNA 

If you don't want to be part of the study, then you wear a sheet.


----------



## Love_in_Texas (Mar 17, 2011)

So those without sheets will live longer?


----------



## roblloyd (Mar 17, 2011)

That and a couple glasses of red wine a day along with some exercise and you have the fountain of youth


----------

